# Striping Kits for electric Push Mowers?



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a RYOBI 20" walk-behind Push Lawn Mower (electric, cordless) and I was looking into lawn striping kits. I contacted BigLeagueLawns (checkmate striping kits) and they won't sell anything for electric lawn mowers due to concerns over the effect of added weight on the battery.

So my striping dreams are dead unless I change my lawn mower? Just like that? _*dramatic music plays in background*_

Are lawn striping kits detrimental to electric lawn mowers, even if they are push-mowers and not self-propelled?


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

You could mount a push broom head to the rear of the mower, or DIY your own roller with some pvc pipe, sand, and a trip to home depot


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Lawn Stryper makes an universal kit that may work and is sand filled so you could adjust the weight if needed.

https://ryanknorrlawncare.com/product/lawn-stryper-lawn-striping-system/


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)




----------

